# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Ενισχυτές >  >  ενισχυτης rf 80 watt  toy site

## AKIS

σκεφτομαι να φτιαξω αυτο το λινεαρ αλλα θελω πρωτα να μου εξηγησετε καποια πραγματα.
1. το εχει φτιαξει κανεις απο εσας?
2.το τρανζιστορ ποσο κανει?στον 741 ειχε 120Ε 
3. L1,2 - τυπωμένα στην πλακέτα ?Που ειναι αυτα ?στραβος ειμαι?
4.καποιος που να μπορει να φτιαξει το τυπωμενο ας στειλει ενα pm 
5.κοστος υλικων εκτος του τρανζιστορ?
6.για τροφοδοτικο ?καποια προταση για κατι ετοιμο?

----------


## gRooV

3. Μάλλον δεν βλέπεις καλά!!  :Smile: 
4. Προσπάθησε να φτιάξεις το τυπωμένο, είναι γελοίο!
5. Ούτε 5Ε!!
6. Θα χρειαστείς πάνω από 10-12Α.

----------


## AKIS

το βλεπω οτι ειναι γελοιο αλλα δεν εχω ξανα φτιαξει αν μπορει  καποιος  να το φτιαξει θα ειμουν υποχρεος.

----------


## thanasis

χαιρετω ολα τα παιδια. θα ηθελα σας παρακαλώ αν γίνετε να μου δώσετε πληροφορίες σχετικά με την τροφοδοσία για την συγκεκριμένη κατασκευή

----------


## moutoulos

> χαιρετω ολα τα παιδια. θα ηθελα σας παρακαλώ αν γίνετε να μου δώσετε πληροφορίες σχετικά με την τροφοδοσία για την συγκεκριμένη κατασκευή




Καλώς ήρθες στο Forum!!.

Aν σε καλυπτει ... 
28 VDC     10A,
 ...διαφορετικα εδω ειμαστε παλι  :Wink:  .

----------


## AKIS

Γινεται να μυ εξηγησει καποιος που βλεπετε τα L1 KAI L2 γιατι μου εσπασαν τα νευρα;Μηπως εννοει τις διαφορες καμπυλες μου εχει το τυπωμενο;Καποιο μαγαζι που μπορω να παρω ψυκτρα;

----------


## moutoulos

> διαφορες καμπυλες



  :Confused:  *Ενσωματωμένα* στην πλακέτα  :Exclamation:  

Οι γυναίκες και τα αμάξια έχου καμπύλες  :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green:

----------


## NUKE

Λοιπον,πιαιδα σκεφτομαι να φτιαξω αυτο το linear μιας που μεχρι τωρα φαινεται πως το pll που εχω φτιαξει δουλευει,και με ενα 2sc1971 να το οδηγησω...Θελω να βγαλω το πολυ 60Watt οποτε μου φαινεται υπεραρκετο....

Δεν ηθελα να ανοιξω καινουργιο θεμα οποτε ειπα να ξεθαψω αυτο.Το εχετε φτιαξει εσεις?Καλο ειναι?Αξιζει?Υπαρχει κανα datasheet για το τρανσιστορ γιατι οποιο βρισκω ειναι 1 σελιδα....

ευχαριστω...

Μηπως το MRF317 αξιζει περισσοτερο?

----------


## ReFas

Γεια σου Nuke

Αν λες το MRF172, δεν εχω σκανερ, αν θέλεις κάτι να δεις απο το datasheet πες μου και θα βάλω φωτο μαλλον...

Για το αν αξίζει αυτο και το 317, η γνώμη μου είναι οτι ναι σίγουρα άξιζαν όλα αυτα τα τρανσιστορ οπως και της Philips αλλά μιας και είμαστε στο 2008 και οχι στο 1986 όλα αυτά τα τρανσίστορ εχουν πάψει να κατασκευάζονται απο της αρχικές εταιρίες και είτε έχουν σταματήσει εντελώς είτε βγαίνουν κάτω απο άλλο όνομα.

Οι διαφορές απο τα γνήσια της εποχής με τα άλλων σημερινών η και προβληματικών που κυκλοφφορούν στην αγορά είναι απο μικρές ως μεγάλες,  δε μπορώ να σε βοηθήσω περισσότερο, κάποιος άλλος που ασχολείται επαγγελματικά με το χώρο ισως...

----------


## AKIS

τελευταια εχω δει κατι mrf 317 της macom να φευγουν για πλακα ενω τα παλια της motorola ηταν σκυλια αλλα δεν τα βρισκεις!  :frown:   :frown: 

Α ξεχασα πριν πολυ καιρο το mrf172 o 741 το ειχε 130 ευρω  :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:

----------


## NUKE

Βασικα θελω να δω κανα διαγραμμα Pin/Pout και με τασεις για το mrf172....

Οσο για το αν αξιζει η κατασκευη η ερωτηση ειναι απλη...Θελω να φτιαξω ενα linear γυρω στα 50watt...Ειδα γενικα διαφορα τρανζιστορ και κατεληξα στα MRF317 και MRF172 τα οποια μπορουν να μου βγαλουν και μερικα watt παραπανω αν χρειαστει.......
Οποτε ρωταω πιο απο αυτα αξιζει καλυετρα να φτιαξω?Η μηπως προτεινεται κανενα αλλο?

----------


## AKIS

Χαρη αν θες πρεπει να εχω και το τυπωμενο απο το linear με το mrf172 αλλα.....
σκεψου τα εξης...
mrf317-->εχεις εξοδο  100 watt με οδηγηση 10 ,κοστιζει 50-60Ε το ενα αλλα τα σημερινα ειναι μουφα (εκτος αν βρεις motorola)
mrf172 -->εχεις εξοδο 80 watt με 7-8 οδηγηση ,κοστιζει 130Ε(στον Μανιατη,αλλου δεν ξερω!) και ειναι πιο συγχρονης τεχνολογιας mosfet
πριν 2 χρονια στις ιδιες σκεψεις ημουν και εγω

----------


## NUKE

Φιλε AKIS σημερα πηρα τηλεφωνο τον μανιατη και μου ειπε καποιες τιμες αν και μου ειπε οτι δεν ειναι σιγουρος:

MRF172   60Ευρω motorola
MRF317   54Ευρω

Λετε να εχει τοσο μεγαλη διαφορα και να μου το ειπε ετσι?

Οσο για το pcb, εχει και στα κυκλωματα του site,η ειναι καλυτερο?

Παντως συμφωνα με την οδηγηση που θελει το καθενα για το mrf172 την βλεπω την δουλεια ειδικα αν οντως εχει αυτην την τιμη...

----------


## AKIS

> MRF172   60Ευρω motorola
> MRF317   54Ευρω
> 
> Λετε να εχει τοσο μεγαλη διαφορα και να μου το ειπε ετσι?
> 
> Οσο για το pcb, εχει και στα κυκλωματα του site,η ειναι καλυτερο?



Αρα εχει αλλαξει της τιμες ο τυπος (πριν 3 χρονια ειχα ρωτησει)

Nαι το pcb ειναι αυτο του site

----------


## NUKE

Ελπιζω....Γιατι 120 πανε πολλα και μαλλον θα παω στο mrf171 που κανει 45.....

Οποτε να το φτιαξω με το mrf172 αν οντως κανει τοσο?Δεν θα εχω προβλημα,ετσι?

----------


## AKIS

να σου πω την αληθεια λογω της τιμης του τοτε δεν το δοκιμασα,ετυχε να βρω και μια ευκαιρια για ενα linear με τοι ΜRF317 Και επαιξα με αυτο
λογικα δεν θα χεις κανενα προβλημα,περιμενε ομως να δουμε καμια γνωμη και απο αλλους που το εχουν δοκιμασει...

----------


## ReFas

Βαζω το σχεδιάγραμμα οδήγησης-εξόδου για το MRF172...

To "καλό" MRF317 με 10W οδήγηση δεν έβγαζε 100 αλλά 120 κοντά.. 2 τρανσιστορ με 20W έβγαζαν 240...

Nuke η γνώμη μου είναι πως αν δεν έχεις εμπειρία μη πας στα mosfet... αν η τιμή σου κάνει πάρε το 317 της macom και μιάς και θές περίπου 50W δούλεψετο στα 20V η και παρακάτω..ανάλογα... θα ελαχιστοποιήσεις και τις πιθανότητες να το κάψεις με τη μικρότερη τάση στο συλλέκτη....

Καλή τύχη.

----------


## NUKE

Refas,καταρχας σε ευχαριστω παρα πολυ για την εικονα.Αυτο εψαχνα.

Αλλα θα ηθελα να σε ρωτησω γιατι λες οτι αν δεν εχψ εμπειρια καλυτερα το 317?Δηλαδη εγω απλα θα εφτιαχνα το κυκλωμα που υπαρχει στα κυκλωματα του site.Τι λαθος θα μπορουσα να κανω?

Παντως,απλα για να υπαρχει,μηπως εχει κανεις κανα κυκλωμα linear με το MRF317?

----------


## AKIS

> Βαζω το σχεδιάγραμμα οδήγησης-εξόδου για το MRF172...
> 
> To "καλό" MRF317 με 10W οδήγηση δεν έβγαζε 100 αλλά 120 κοντά.. 2 τρανσιστορ με 20W έβγαζαν 240...



Το εχω δει και εγω αυτο  μαλιστα με αρκετη υπεροδηγηση εχω δει και 250 απο 2 mrf βεβαια δεν αντεξαν και πολυ για ευννοητους λογους.........

----------


## ReFas

> Refas,καταρχας σε ευχαριστω παρα πολυ για την εικονα.Αυτο εψαχνα.
> 
> Αλλα θα ηθελα να σε ρωτησω γιατι λες οτι αν δεν εχψ εμπειρια καλυτερα το 317?Δηλαδη εγω απλα θα εφτιαχνα το κυκλωμα που υπαρχει στα κυκλωματα του site.Τι λαθος θα μπορουσα να κανω?
> 
> Παντως,απλα για να υπαρχει,μηπως εχει κανεις κανα κυκλωμα linear με το MRF317?



Επειδή είναι Fet και είναι ευαίσθητο στο στατικό, για αυτο το είπα.

----------


## NUKE

Λοιπον,ελεγα για το MRF172 επειδη τον εχει το forum μας οποτε λογικα θα ειναι και σιγουρο οτι θα δουλεψει το κυκλωμα...

Απο εκει και περα δεν μπορω να βρω καποιο κυκλωμα για το MRF317....Εχει τελικα κανενας να μου δωσει,με τυπωμενο να το φτιαξω?Να το ανεβασουμε μετα και στα κυκλωματα....

----------


## NUKE

Βασικα αφου δεν μπορω να βρω καποιο κυκλωμα για το MRF317(ισως ανοιξω και καποιο νεο θεμα) μαλλον θα φτιαξω αυτο που εχει ετοιμο το site....

Μπορεις φιλε Refas να μου πεις τι να προσεξω για να μην το καψω το mrf172 επειδη ειναι Fet?

----------


## ReFas

Νuke... 
Για το 317 που δε βρίσκεις σχέδιο... μάλλον θα είναι και αυτό απο τα κρυμμένα μυστικά που ξέρουν λίγοι... ίσως αν βάλεις αγγελία, ζητείται σχέδιο με αμοιβή, τότε βρεις κάτι....

Για τον στατικό... κόλλησε πρώτα όλα τα εξαρτήματα σου στη πλακέτα και άσε τελευταίο το τρανζίστορ.. αν είναι να το πιάσεις να το κολλήσεις άγγιξε πρώτα γείωση για να μην έχεις στατικό στο σώμα σου και κολλάς με κολλητήρι με γειωμένη μύτη.

----------


## RFΧpert

> Νuke... 
> Για το 317 που δε βρίσκεις σχέδιο... μάλλον θα είναι και αυτό απο τα κρυμμένα μυστικά που ξέρουν λίγοι... ίσως αν βάλεις αγγελία, ζητείται σχέδιο με αμοιβή, τότε βρεις κάτι....
> 
> Για τον στατικό... κόλλησε πρώτα όλα τα εξαρτήματα σου στη πλακέτα και άσε τελευταίο το τρανζίστορ.. αν είναι να το πιάσεις να το κολλήσεις άγγιξε πρώτα γείωση για να μην έχεις στατικό στο σώμα σου και κολλάς με κολλητήρι με γειωμένη μύτη.



 :Hammer:   :Shocked:  
Δηλαδη επι πληρωμη θα του δωσεις κατι   :Question:  
Γιατι αν δεν εχεις εσυ, πως θεωρεις οτι πρεπει να εχουν αλλοι δηλαδη   :Question:  

Φιλε...
Το MRF172 μην το φοβασαι καθολου, ουτε για να το πιασεις με γυμνο χερι, ουτε για να το κολλησεις, χρειαζεται ιδιαιτερη προσοχη. Οι εντελως απροστατευτοι MOS ημιαγωγοι του 70-80, δεν υπαρχουν πια...   :Exclamation:  

Καποιος ειχε βαλει εδω παλαιοτερα ενα σχεδιο με το 317 που επαιζε καλα, και μαλιστα βασιζοταν σε γραμμες τυπωμενες πανω στην πλακετα, οποτε ουτε για το πως θα φτιαξεις πηνια δεν χρειαζεται να αγχωθεις   :Idea:  

Μου φαινεται σε θεμα για ενισχυτη RF 8 -10W, ηταν, η καπως ετσι... ελεγε ο τιτλος του θεματος. 
Ψαξτο λιγο σε μηνυματα μεχρι και κανα 6-7μηνο πισω. 

Επισης αν ψαξεις ΚΑΛΑ στο διαδυκτιο υπαρχουν σχεδον εκατονταδες σχεδια με το 317!!! 
Οποτε ουτε αγγελιες, πληρωμενες η οχι, χρειαζεται να βαλεις, ουτε παρακαλεις κανενα, που ενω ΙΣΩΣ δεν εχει κανα σχεδιο να σου δωσει ο ιδιος, σχολιαζει γενικα για οιοπονδηποτε αλλο που επισης μπορει να μην εχει! 

Και στο φιναλε ψαξε και λιγο... για κατι ΤΟΣΟ απλο να βρεθει...

----------


## RFΧpert

και δηλαδη μια ματια εριξα και στο βρηκα ηδη, δυο θεματα πιο κατω απο αυτο που γραφεις   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:  
http://www.hlektronika.gr/phpBB2/vie...asc&highlight= 

οποιος θελει ας στειλει κανα e-check στο παλληκαρι που το ειχε βαλει...  :P  :P

----------


## ReFas

[quote="RFXpert"]



> Νuke... 
> Για το 317 που δε βρίσκεις σχέδιο... μάλλον θα είναι και αυτό απο τα κρυμμένα μυστικά που ξέρουν λίγοι... ίσως αν βάλεις αγγελία, ζητείται σχέδιο με αμοιβή, τότε βρεις κάτι....
> 
> Για τον στατικό... κόλλησε πρώτα όλα τα εξαρτήματα σου στη πλακέτα και άσε τελευταίο το τρανζίστορ.. αν είναι να το πιάσεις να το κολλήσεις άγγιξε πρώτα γείωση για να μην έχεις στατικό στο σώμα σου και κολλάς με κολλητήρι με γειωμένη μύτη.



 :Hammer:   :Shocked:  
Δηλαδη επι πληρωμη θα του δωσεις κατι   :Question:  
Γιατι αν δεν εχεις εσυ, πως θεωρεις οτι πρεπει να εχουν αλλοι δηλαδη   :Question:  

quote]

Φυσιολογική απορία για το μυαλό που διαθέτεις...

Θεωρώ οτι οι επαγγελματίες του χώρου θα έχουν το σχέδιο του 317 και θα μπορούσαν να βοηθήσουν τον Nuke...
Μπορούσες να βάλεις και εσύ την πρακτική εξάσκηση που είχες κάνει στο MIMP .... αν και έχεις κάνει τραγικά λάθη σαν χάλια τεχνικός που είσαι... τα έχεις διορθώσει απο τότε;;;

----------


## NUKE

Λοιπον παιδια,να πω καποια πραγματα γιατι νομιζω ανοιξα μεγαλο θεμα...

Καταρχας για το πρωτο μνμ του ReFas να πω ευχαριστω γιατι μου απαντησε στο τι πρεπει να προσεχω...Επισης να τονισω οτι μου ειχε βαλει αμεσως την φωτογραφια που του ειχα ζητησει για το datasheet και φαινεται πως  θελει να βοηθησει...

Για τον φιλο RFXpert να πω οτι τον ευχαριστω και αυτον γιατι και αυτος με βοηθησε λεγοντας μου καποια πραγματα αλλα και με βοηθησε να βρω καποιο κυκλωμα.

Τωρα θα ηθελα να πω οτι πριν ζητησω καθε κυκλωμα κοιταξα σχεδον ολα τα θεματα που μου εβγαλε ενα search με την λεξη 'MRF317' και δεν βρηκα τιποτα...Ομως τονιζω οτι εψαξα και πολυ,οχι λιγο...

Αυτο που μου δινετε σε link το ειδα αλλα δεν το θεωρω αξιοπιστο απο την στιγμη που ο πητερ δεν γραφει ποτε ουτε 2 λεξεις για τα κυκλωματα(ετσι νομιζω),επισης εχει smd και τελος δεν υπαρχει pcb.Α,και δεν υπαρχουν υλικα για το κυκλωμα....
Απο το ιντερνετ δεν ηθελα επειδη δεν ξερω την αξιοπιστια του αλλα πιστευα οτι εδω σιγουρα θα υπαρχει καποιο αξαιοπιστο γιατι πολλοι εχουν πει οτι εχουν κατασκευασει...
Αυτος ηταν και ο λογος που ζητησα ενα κυκλωμα για το MRF317 εδω.

Το οτι δεν εβαλε κανενας κανενα κυκλωμα δεν πιστευω οτι ειναι οτι δεν θελει να με βοηθησει αλλα οτι γενικα οι περισσοτεροι δεν ειχαν,αλλοι πιστευαν οτι με ενα απλο search θα εβρισκα,πραγμα που δεν ισχυει και αλλοι δεν ηταν σιγουροι για τα κυκλωματα που ειχαν...

Γενικα αναγνωριζω ολη την βοηθεια που μου εχετε δωσει ολοι(αυτο το εχω χιλιοπει) και ως ανταλλαγμα δινω και εγω τις γνωσεις μου σε αλλους που εχουν ακομα λιγοτερες απο εμενα.Δεν μπορω να κανω κατι παραπανω γιατι δεν εχω πολλες γνωσεις....Ετσι θελω να τονισω οτι ειμαι παντα καλοπροεραιτος...Τεσπα δεν ξερω τι να πω,αλλα καλυτερα να μην τσακωνομαστε εδω....

----------


## RFΧpert

[quote="ReFas"]



> Αρχικό μήνυμα από ReFas
> 
> Νuke... 
> Για το 317 που δε βρίσκεις σχέδιο... μάλλον θα είναι και αυτό απο τα κρυμμένα μυστικά που ξέρουν λίγοι... ίσως αν βάλεις αγγελία, ζητείται σχέδιο με αμοιβή, τότε βρεις κάτι....
> 
> Για τον στατικό... κόλλησε πρώτα όλα τα εξαρτήματα σου στη πλακέτα και άσε τελευταίο το τρανζίστορ.. αν είναι να το πιάσεις να το κολλήσεις άγγιξε πρώτα γείωση για να μην έχεις στατικό στο σώμα σου και κολλάς με κολλητήρι με γειωμένη μύτη.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Την ποια   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:  

Περιεργο βρε παιδι μου, κοτζαμ σουπερ μαρκετ, ενα σχεδιακη δεν ειχε να δωσει...  :P  

Απο θεωρια και προσομοιωσεις ασκησεων επι χαρτου καλα πας ακομα... Επι ταπητος ομως, ταΠΑΤΟΣ βγαινεις... 

Ουτε καν να δωσεις κατι ξενο για βοηθεια δεν ηθελες, αλλα απο κοπυ των σχεδιαγραμματων  χαρακτηριστικων ξερεις... λογο μονιμης προσομοιωσεως... 
 :Laughing:   :P

----------


## moutoulos

Βρε παιδιά ...   :Shocked:  , είσαστε τόσο καιρό μέλοι, 
μην _τεντώσουμε_ το Linear ...  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## RFΧpert

> Λοιπον παιδια,να πω καποια πραγματα γιατι νομιζω ανοιξα μεγαλο θεμα...
> 
> Καταρχας για το πρωτο μνμ του ReFas να πω ευχαριστω γιατι μου απαντησε στο τι πρεπει να προσεχω...Επισης να τονισω οτι μου ειχε βαλει αμεσως την φωτογραφια που του ειχα ζητησει για το datasheet και φαινεται πως  θελει να βοηθησει...
> 
> Για τον φιλο RFXpert να πω οτι τον ευχαριστω και αυτον γιατι και αυτος με βοηθησε λεγοντας μου καποια πραγματα αλλα και με βοηθησε να βρω καποιο κυκλωμα.
> 
> Τωρα θα ηθελα να πω οτι πριν ζητησω καθε κυκλωμα κοιταξα σχεδον ολα τα θεματα που μου εβγαλε ενα search με την λεξη 'MRF317' και δεν βρηκα τιποτα...Ομως τονιζω οτι εψαξα και πολυ,οχι λιγο...
> 
> Αυτο που μου δινετε σε link το ειδα αλλα δεν το θεωρω αξιοπιστο απο την στιγμη που ο πητερ δεν γραφει ποτε ουτε 2 λεξεις για τα κυκλωματα(ετσι νομιζω),επισης εχει smd και τελος δεν υπαρχει pcb.Α,και δεν υπαρχουν υλικα για το κυκλωμα....
> ...




το σχεδιο υτο λειτουργει μια χαρα... Πιο κατω εχει κατι αρχεια rar που εχουν την πλακετα για τυπωμα, και την τοπογραφια των υλικων. Οσο για το σχεδιο ειναι μου φαινεται δωσμενο λιγα μηνυματα πιο μετα, καθοτι το αρχικο που ειχε βαλει ο φιλος εκει, ηταν πολυ μικρο για να το διαβασεις σωστα... 
Αν δεν το βρεις, στο στελνω με ΠΜ. 

Τα υπολοιπα, αστα, δεν εχουν να κανουν με εσενα, αλλα με περιεργες αποψεις απο καποιους που προσομοιαζουν (οπως μονο αυτοι ξερουν) ΟΛΟΥΣ τους αλλους με κατι, ενω οι ιδιοι ειναι παντα στο απυροβλητο... χωρις να δινουν τιποτα πραγματοποιημενο ...

----------


## RFΧpert

[quote="moutoulos"]Βρε παιδιά ...   :Shocked:  , είσαστε τόσο καιρό μέλοι, 
μην _τεντώσουμε_ το Linear ...  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: [/quote 

moutoulos εσυ δεν ειχες κανενα σχεδιο με 317 να δωσεις   :Question:   Γιατι ειχες δεν ειχες, αφου δεν εδινες κατι, κατα καποιους θεωρειται οτι ηξερες "κρυμμένα μυστικά που ξέρουν λίγοι..." και "ίσως αν ειχε βάλει αγγελία, ζητείται σχέδιο με αμοιβή, τότε θα ειχες βρεις κάτι" να του δωσεις..."   :Wink:  

Καταλαβες λοιπον οτι δεν ειναι προσωπικο, αλλα ειναι προς ΟΛΟΥΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΑΛΛΟΥΣ ΕΔΩ ΜΕΣΑ που ασχολουνται σοβαρα, η και οχι, εχουν δεν εχουν σχεση...   :Exclamation:

----------


## ReFas

Για μένα πάντως έχεις κάποιο πρόβλημα  μαζί μου, προσωπικά... αλλά θα τα πούμε αυτά από κοντά κάποια στιγμή… δεν είναι του φόρουμ…

Για τα τεχνικά τώρα... σχετικά με το MRF172 και τον στατικό...
Και η Philips και η Motorola στα διάφορα κείμενα τους γράφουν για κάποια λογική προφύλαξη που πρέπει να πάρεις...
Κείμενο από ένα application της Philips...
"The Vgs rating is determined by the thickness of the gate oxide.
This rating must never be exceeded because this cause permanent damage to the transistor.
Reasonable precautions in handling should be observed to protect the device from electrostatic charge".

To κείμενο είναι από το application NCO8601  RF POWER  MOS-TRANSISTOR FOR THE HF AND VHF RANGE.

Τώρα εσύ υποστηρίζεις ... " Το MRF172 μην το φοβασαι καθολου, ουτε για να το πιασεις με γυμνο χερι, ουτε για να το κολλησεις, χρειαζεται ιδιαιτερη προσοχη. Οι εντελως απροστατευτοι MOS ημιαγωγοι του 70-80, δεν υπαρχουν πια"...

Σου έχω ξαναπεί όσες φορές έχουμε κοντραριστεί σε τεχνικά θέματα ότι δεν έχεις τεχνικές απόψεις αλλά δοξασίες... φαντάζεσαι κάτι και το γράφεις, εντάξει έχεις δικαίωμα να το κάνεις, αλλά πες πρώτα ότι αυτό είναι δικιά μου άποψη, κόντρα σε ότι λένε οι κατασκευαστές, έτσι γουστάρω και έτσι λέω... αν το πεις αυτό κανείς δε θα σου αντιμιλήσει να είσαι σίγουρος...
Η αλήθεια είναι λοιπόν ότι το MRF172 όπως και τα υπόλοιπα συναφή δεν έχουν κάποιο είδος προστασίας, την γλιτώνουν όμως λόγω ότι είναι ισχύος και έχουν σχετικά μεγάλη χωρητικότητα εν σύγκριση με τα μικρά mos τρανζίστορ, παρόλα αυτά μια λογική προφύλαξη όπως αυτή που πρότεινα πιο πάνω στον Χάρη καλό είναι να παίρνεται.

Αυτό είναι τεχνική άποψη για μένα, που δεν την βγάζω από την κοιλιά μου βέβαια...

----------


## radioamateur

http://www.imageshack.gr/view.php?fi...1k007xd1k0.jpg

http://www.imageshack.gr/view.php?fi...167rc9aj7i.jpg

http://www.imageshack.gr/view.php?fi...rr1sr9vd67.jpg

http://www.imageshack.gr/view.php?fi...7djjzghfuj.jpg

http://www.imageshack.gr/view.php?fi...jcec8zg6wp.jpg

http://www.imageshack.gr/view.php?fi...syzd5gvik4.jpg

http://www.imageshack.gr/view.php?fi...e90exybroh.jpg

http://www.imageshack.gr/view.php?fi...7hohb6mqns.jpg

----------


## RFΧpert

> Για μένα πάντως έχεις κάποιο πρόβλημα  μαζί μου, προσωπικά... αλλά θα τα πούμε αυτά από κοντά κάποια στιγμή… δεν είναι του φόρουμ…
> 
> Για τα τεχνικά τώρα... σχετικά με το MRF172 και τον στατικό...
> Και η Philips και η Motorola στα διάφορα κείμενα τους γράφουν για κάποια λογική προφύλαξη που πρέπει να πάρεις...
> Κείμενο από ένα application της Philips...
> "The Vgs rating is determined by the thickness of the gate oxide.
> This rating must never be exceeded because this cause permanent damage to the transistor.
> Reasonable precautions in handling should be observed to protect the device from electrostatic charge".
> 
> ...



Δυστυχως το αναποδο ισχυει... περι προσωπικου... προβληματος! Βλεπεις εχεις μια ταση αν δεν συμφωνεις να βγαζεις αυθαιρετα "μπακαλικα" οτι λενε οι αλλοι! 
Οποτε το προβλημα ειναι αυτοδημιουργητο απο εσενα  :Exclamation:  
Προωπικα δεν ειχα κανενα προβλημα μαζι σου (στο ειχα αλλωστε πει οτι ΘΕΩΡΗΤΙΚΑ εισαι, στην πραξη ομως...), μεχρι που ειδα ακριβως αυτη την συμπεριφορα, και μαλιστα ΧΩΡΙΣ ΠΟΤΕ ΝΑ ΑΠΟΔΕΙΞΕΙΣ ΕΝΤΕΛΕΙ το "μπακαλικο" των λεγομενων μου  :P  
Μαλιστα, επειδη ισως εχεις ΠΟΛΥ ΒΡΑΧΕΙΑ ΜΝΗΜΗ τραβα δες ΠΑΛΙ τα τοτε λεγομενα σου... 

http://www.hlektronika.gr/phpBB2/vie...r=asc&start=60 

Φανταζομαι τωρα που απεκτησες επιτελους και αναλυτη, να παρεις και φτιαξεις και κατι επιτελους (κολλητηρι πηρες εντελει   :Question:   ) και μαλιστα σαν μπακαλιστικη ασκηση κανε το κυκλωμα που ηταν για εσενα η αφορμη να προσβαλλεις ΑΣΥΣΤΟΛΑ αλλους  :Exclamation:   Αντε Σουπερ Μαρκετ της προσομοιωσεως, καιρος να αποδειξεις επιτελους οτι ειχες δικιο  :P   :Laughing:   :P  :P   με φωτογραφιες  :Exclamation:  

Τωρα βεβαια πως ενας αυτοκτονημενος εξακολουθει και γραφει απο το υπερπεραν, ειναι ενα φαινομενο που εξεταζεται απο την παραψυχολογια... 

Σε σχεση με οσα ειπες εδω, φαινεται τοι δεν καταλαβες οτι εγω σου ειπα κατι συγκεκριμενο... σε σχεση με το πιο κατω: 





> Νuke... 
> Για το 317 που δε βρίσκεις σχέδιο... μάλλον θα είναι και αυτό απο τα κρυμμένα μυστικά που ξέρουν λίγοι... ίσως αν βάλεις αγγελία, ζητείται σχέδιο με αμοιβή, τότε βρεις κάτι....



Πως προσεβληθεις εσυ με το: 





> Δηλαδη επι πληρωμη θα του δωσεις κατι   
> Γιατι αν δεν εχεις εσυ, πως θεωρεις οτι πρεπει να εχουν αλλοι δηλαδη



οταν εχεις βασικα προσβαλλει ΑΠΑΝΤΕΣ τους αλλους εδω μεσα (και οχι αποκλειστικα εμενα εντελει, αφου αλλωστε δεν ειχα κατι να δωσω, και μαλιστα ηδη υπηρχε κατι δυο θεματα πιο κατω, οποτε γιατι ο οιοσδηποτε αλλος να ασχοληθει την ωρα μαλιστα που ασχολειται ο ΑΡΧΩΝ της θεωρειας & επιστημης)  :Question:  
Ειδικοτερα δε που δεν βρισκω να σε προσβαλλω ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ με την ερωτηση μου για κατι που ΕΓΡΑΨΕΣ ΟΥΤΩΣ Ή ΑΛΛΩΣ ΕΣΥ εντελει  :Exclamation:  


Περι "δοξασιων" κλπ εντελει καταλαβα τι συμβαινει...   :Idea:  
Οπως παντα λες παντα κατι μονο γιατι καπου διαβασες κατι... Απο πραξη ΜΗΔΕΝ εντελει  :Exclamation:  
ΕΜΠΕΙΡΙΑ μαλλον δεν γνωριζεις τι παει να πει... γιατι πολυ απλα δεν βρηκες κατι που να το γραφει  :P   :Laughing:   :P  

Εχεις προβλημα παντος αντιληψης και αναγνωσεως πραγματων. 
Δηλαδη το 
"Reasonable precautions in handling" εσυ το μεταφραζεις σε "ΜΗΝ ΑΓΓΙΖΕΙΣ" και θεωρεις οτι ΔΕΝ πρεπει ποτε κανενας να πιασει ενα MRF MOSFET με το χερι, αγειωτος  :Exclamation:  
Παρε λοιπον κατ'εσε μια ακομα "δοξασια"  :Exclamation:  
Το 90% τετοιων κειμενων σε Datasheet, υλικων ΤΗΣ ΕΠΟΧΗΣ ΜΑΣ ΠΛΕΟΝ, υπαρχει, γιατι οι εταιρειες θελουν να ΦΙΛΑΝΕ ΤΟΝ Κ... τους απο την ΑΔΙΑΝΝΟΗΤΑ ΕΛΑΧΙΣΤΗ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ που καποιος πελατης τους  θα τους μηνυσει (σε πχ ΗΠΑ οπου πολλοι εχουν ως επαγγελμα τις μηνυσεις σε εταιρειες). Αυτα ειναι τα λεγομενα ασφαλιστικα κειμενα απο 'κακοβουλες' απαιτησεις πελατων! 

Οχι βεβαιως οτι αν πας και φορτιστεις με καμμια ταση που ξεπερναει το HBM των 2.5ΚV δεν υπαρχει καποια ΜΙΚΡΗ ως ελαχιστη περιπτωση να καταστρεψεις απο στατικο το υλικο, αλλα μην τρελαθουμε κιολας... 
ΕΜΠΕΙΡΙΑ χρειαζεται εντελει ακομα και για να διαβασεις κατι και να το καταλαβεις... Και δυστυχως εχεις σοβαρη ελλειψη αυτης οπως φαινεται :Exclamation:  

Καταπληκτικο ειναι και το θρασσος σου να απειλεις εμμεσως πλην σαφως... 




> αλλά θα τα πούμε αυτά από κοντά κάποια στιγμή… δεν είναι του φόρουμ…



το εχεις ξανακανει αυτο και παλαιοτερα, που δειχνει οτι δεν εκδημοκρατιστηκες στον νου καθολου, μεγαλωνοντας... οποτε σε σενα δεν ισχυει το "γηρασκω αει διδασκομενος", εισαι εξαιρεση  :Exclamation:   Δεν μαθαινεις με τιποτα  :Exclamation:   :P  (αυτο συμβαινει εντελει στην μετα θανατον ζωη μαλλον, δεν προοδευεις) :P

----------


## ReFas

Για ποια προσομοιώση μιλας συνέχεια;;; 
Για οποιο κύκλωμα έχω αναφερθεί το έχω δοκιμάσει στο εργαστήριο μεσα στα χρόνια που ασχολούμαι...

Για το αν έχω προσβάλει ολους εδω μέσα όπως λές..  ξέρεις πολύ καλά οτι εσύ έχεις προσβάλει αρκετούς με το τρόπο που μιλάς, στο έχουν πει αρκετές φορές... αν βρεθεί κάποιος να μου πει οτι τον έχω προσβάλει μεσα στο φορουμ με τα γραφόμενα μου θα του ζητήσω συγνώμη γιατί δεν μπαίνω και δεν έχω καμμία πρόθεση να προσβάλω κανέναν... 

Εσυ είσαι εξαίρεση γιατί απο την αρχή που σε ρώτησα κάποια πράγματα απάντας αθλια κάνωντας τον κινέζο...
Και συνεχίζεις και τώρα φυσικά να παραποιείς τα γραφόμενα μου...  πες μου που ακριβώς μετέφρασα το "Reasonable precautions in handling" σαν "ΜΗΝ ΑΓΓΙΖΕΙΣ" ;;;
Πες μου εσυ πως μεταφράζεις το "Reasonable precautions in handling"

Γραψε μου τη μετάφραση 3 λέξεις είναι...

Έγραψες επίσης ..."Οχι βεβαιως οτι αν πας και φορτιστεις με καμμια ατση που ξεπερναει το HBM των 2.5ΚV δεν υπαρχει καποια ΜΙΚΡΗ ως ελαχιστη περιπτωση να καταστρεψεις απο στατικο το υλικο, αλλα μην τρελαθουμε κιολας..." 
αυτό πάλι απο που το έβγαλες;;;;;
Στο κείμενο που έδωσα γράφει "The Vgs rating is determined by the thickness of the gate oxide. 
This rating must never be exceeded because this cause permanent damage to the transistor"
Πές μου πως το μεταφράζεις αυτό και πόσο είναι το Vgs για το MRF172.

Προσπάθησε να απαντήσεις, ξέρω οτι είναι πολύ δυσκολό για σένα,, μπορείς να πλατιάζεις και να γράφεις ασυναρτησίες ασύστολα, είσαι καλός σε αυτό, όπως και στο να μη καταλαβαίνεις... μακράν ο καλύτερος οπώς σου είχα πεί...
Προσπάθησε....

----------


## RFΧpert

> Για ποια προσομοιώση μιλας συνέχεια;;; 
> Για οποιο κύκλωμα έχω αναφερθεί το έχω δοκιμάσει στο εργαστήριο μεσα στα χρόνια που ασχολούμαι...
> 
> Για το αν έχω προσβάλει ολους εδω μέσα όπως λές..  ξέρεις πολύ καλά οτι εσύ έχεις προσβάλει αρκετούς με το τρόπο που μιλάς, στο έχουν πει αρκετές φορές... αν βρεθεί κάποιος να μου πει οτι τον έχω προσβάλει μεσα στο φορουμ με τα γραφόμενα μου θα του ζητήσω συγνώμη γιατί δεν μπαίνω και δεν έχω καμμία πρόθεση να προσβάλω κανέναν... ....



Ακριβως, αυτο ειναι το θεμα. Προσβαλλεις γενικως, απαντες, οποτε σε ποιον να ζηρησεις συγγνωμη... (ασε που πεπει να διαβασεις πρωτα την εννοια της)  :Exclamation:  
Εγω αν εχω διαφωνια (εστω και εντονη με καποιον) για κατι που γινεται η λεγεται, απευθυνω προσωπικα το λογο μου σε αυτον που λεει κατι και οχι γενικα στο "αερα" πεταω κατι που προσβαλλει απαντες ωστε ταυτοχρονα να αμφισβητειται κατα το δοκουν και για τον καθενα ξεχωριστα αν μου ζητηθει ο λογος προς ποιον το λεω  :Exclamation:  
Δεν ειπα πχ οτι Σουπερ μαρκετ ειναι πολλοι εδω μεσα. ΕΣΕΝΑ ευθεως αποκαλεσα τοτε σε απαντηση του δικου σου "μπακαλιστικου"... οποτε κοιτα στον καθρεπτη σου και βρες ποιος ξεκιναει να προσβαλλει αλλους... Ισως καποια μερα αντιληφθεις τι εννοουσαν οταν διαβασες το "γνωθεις εαυτον"  :P 
Προσωπικα ξερω οτι σε διαφορους δεν αρεσουν οσα γραφω κατα περιπτωση (η και ο τροπος που τα γραφω ακομα τους ενοχλει), αλλα δεν προσβαλλω αλλους με χαρακτηρισμους κλπ, εκτος βεβαιως αν απαιτειται να λαβει καποιος απαντηση με τον ιδιο τροπο που με χαρακτηρισε... οπως του λογου σου δηλαδη  :Exclamation:  





> Εσυ είσαι εξαίρεση γιατί απο την αρχή που σε ρώτησα κάποια πράγματα απάντας αθλια κάνωντας τον κινέζο...
> Και συνεχίζεις και τώρα φυσικά να παραποιείς τα γραφόμενα μου...  πες μου που ακριβώς μετέφρασα το "Reasonable precautions in handling" σαν "ΜΗΝ ΑΓΓΙΖΕΙΣ" ;;;
> Πες μου εσυ πως μεταφράζεις το "Reasonable precautions in handling"
> 
> Γραψε μου τη μετάφραση 3 λέξεις είναι...



Προσωπικα δεν με πειραζει να ειμαι κατ'εσε εξαιρεση... ΤΙΜΗ ΜΟΥ  :Exclamation:  
Αν χρειαζεσαι μεταφραστες αλλου... σουπερ μαρκετ :P  Ολα ποια να τα διαβασεις απο αλλους βρε παιδι μου... Αντιληψη, κριτικη σκεψη ΜΗΔΕΝ  :Question:  
Παντως αν για εσενα το παραπανω σημαινει οτι: 





> Nuke η γνώμη μου είναι πως αν δεν έχεις εμπειρία μη πας στα mosfet...







> Επειδή είναι Fet και είναι ευαίσθητο στο στατικό, για αυτο το είπα







> Για τον στατικό... κόλλησε πρώτα όλα τα εξαρτήματα σου στη πλακέτα και άσε τελευταίο το τρανζίστορ.. αν είναι να το πιάσεις να το κολλήσεις άγγιξε πρώτα γείωση για να μην έχεις στατικό στο σώμα σου και κολλάς με κολλητήρι με γειωμένη μύτη.



τοτε δεν χρειαζεται να πω τιποτα αλλο... επ'αυτου. Thi is of course an excellent translation  :P   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :P 





> Έγραψες επίσης ..."Οχι βεβαιως οτι αν πας και φορτιστεις με καμμια ατση που ξεπερναει το HBM των 2.5ΚV δεν υπαρχει καποια ΜΙΚΡΗ ως ελαχιστη περιπτωση να καταστρεψεις απο στατικο το υλικο, αλλα μην τρελαθουμε κιολας..." 
> αυτό πάλι απο που το έβγαλες;;;;;
> Στο κείμενο που έδωσα γράφει "The Vgs rating is determined by the thickness of the gate oxide. 
> This rating must never be exceeded because this cause permanent damage to the transistor"
> Πές μου πως το μεταφράζεις αυτό και πόσο είναι το Vgs για το MRF172.



Βλεπεις  :Question:   ΕΜΠΕΙΡΙΑ  :Question:   αλλα εδω ΚΑΙ ΔΙΑΒΑΣΜΑ  :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   απαιτειται... Αν ηξερες πραγματικα κατι ελαχιστο σε σχεση με το τι εννοειται και πως χαρακτηριζεται η "στατικη εκφορτιση" σε ηλεκτρονικα υλικα, μηχανηματα, κλπ θα ειχες ηδη καταλαβει τι σου ειπα  :Exclamation:   Δεν πειραζει... Εισαι σκετη διαφημηση αντιληψης:
"Keep reading..." ReFas Reader  





> Προσπάθησε να απαντήσεις, ξέρω οτι είναι πολύ δυσκολό για σένα,, μπορείς να πλατιάζεις και να γράφεις ασυναρτησίες ασύστολα, είσαι καλός σε αυτό, όπως και στο να μη καταλαβαίνεις... μακράν ο καλύτερος οπώς σου είχα πεί...
> Προσπάθησε....



Δεν χρειαζεται καν προσπαθεια, για να απαντησει καπιος σε σενα. Λογικη, γνωση και ΕΜΠΕΙΡΙΑ απαιτειται... μονο και ειδικα τα 2 (μαλλον 3) απα αυτα δεν σου δοθηκαν απλοχερα :Exclamation:  Τωρα το τι πιστευεις εσυ για μενα, εντελει φαινεται οτι ειναι ΤΙΜΗ ΜΟΥ, αφου μαλλον εντελει η πραγματικη προσβολη που μπορεις να κανεις ΕΣΥ σε καποιον ειναι να συμφωνησεις και στα πιο απλα  :Exclamation:  
Συμφωνω στο "μακραν"... στον τροπο και στην αντιληψη σου... 
Τωρα το "καλυτερος" τι το ηθελες, εγινες αποτομα μετριοφρων ακομα και στις προσβολες  :Question:  
Τελος η ενασχοληση μαζι σου... Εγω θα γραφω πλεον κατι εδω μεσα, που θα απευθυνεται μονο σε ατομα αξια λογου, δηλαδη απαντες πλην ενος  :Exclamation:

----------


## ReFas

:Smile:  
Για την ταμπακιέρα τιποτα ε;;

Καλλααααα    :Cool:

----------


## Πέτροs

Εχω διαβάσει σχεδόν ολα σάs τά μυνήματα στό forum, εχω πάρει απαντήσειs σέ ερωτήματα μου κι απ τούs δύο, δέν θα σταθώ
στό ποιόs μ εχει βοηθήσει περισσότερο. Η αποψη μου ειναι οτι ειστε πάρα πολύ χρήσιμοι και οι δυο,και δεν θα μπορέσει ο εναs να υποβιβάσει τον αλλον, γι αυτο σταματήστε την προσωπική αντιπαράθεση.

----------


## NUKE

radioamateur σε ευχαριστω.
Ελπιζω να μη λεει κατι πολυ σημαντικο στα ιταλικα :Smile:

----------


## radioamateur

Το σχέδιο δουλεύει...τέλεια!!!
Η γλώσσα του κειμένου δεν είναι σίγουρα ιταλική μάλλον ισπανική αλλά το κείμενο είναι σχετικά απλό...
Το σχέδιο είναι σίγουρα της ιταλικής εταιρείας Nuova Elettronica.

----------


## 234

http://radioinitiation.chez-alice.fr...rampli100W.pdf

----------


## 234

> http://radioinitiation.chez-alice.fr/Realisations/Dossierampli100W.pdf



http://radioinitiation.chez-alice.fr...mpliFM100W.pdf

----------


## NUKE

Λοιπον,τελικα εφτιαξα αυτο με το MRF172.

Και εχω την εξης απορεια.Κολλησα το MRF172 και ουσιαστικα το εβαλα αναποδα,δηλαδη το πανω μερος του να ακουμπαει στην πλακετα και το κατω μερος του να ειναι στον αερα ετσι ωστε να βαλω μια ψυχτρα.
Υπαρχει προβλημα με αυτο?

Ετσι ουσιαστικα η επαφη του MRF που εχει τριγωνικο κοψιμο να πηγαινει στο L3,η απεναντι επαφη στην εισοδο και οι αλλες δυο στην γειωση.
Αυτο ειναι σωστο?

Και ποσο μεγαλη ψυχτρα να βαλω??

----------


## NUKE

Να και μια φωτο..Αν εχει κανεις ας βαλει και την δικια του...
http://img165.imageshack.us/my.php?i...sc00799ay2.jpg

----------


## NUKE

Λοιπον,καταλαβα ποσο μεγαλη βλακεια λεω,οποτε το εβαλα απο κατω και ετσι το γυρισα σωστα.Το μονο που θα ηθελα να μαθω πριν κανω την δοκιμη σε λιγακι ειναι αν οντως η επαφη με το τριγωνικο κοψιμο παει στο πηνει L3.

Ευχαριστω και συγγνωμη με τις βλακειες μου....

----------


## RFΧpert

> Λοιπον,καταλαβα ποσο μεγαλη βλακεια λεω,οποτε το εβαλα απο κατω και ετσι το γυρισα σωστα.Το μονο που θα ηθελα να μαθω πριν κανω την δοκιμη σε λιγακι ειναι αν οντως η επαφη με το τριγωνικο κοψιμο παει στο πηνει L3.
> 
> Ευχαριστω και συγγνωμη με τις βλακειες μου....



Ενταξει, ελπιζω να μην εχεις αφησει ετσι οπως ειναι στην φωτογραφια το τρανζιστορ...  :P  Με εχεις μπερδεψει λιγο με τα "πανω" "κατω" που λες... 
Βαλτο ετσι ωστε η βαση με τις τρυπες στηριξεως να βγαινει στην κατω πλευρα του τυπωμενου, οπως αυτο φαινεται στην φωτο με τις πιστες στην πανω και εμφανη του οψη   :Exclamation:  
Ετσι θα βαλεις την ψυκτρα απο κατω και θα στηριξεις και την πλακετα πανω της (σημαντικο να ειναι κοινη η γειωση σε ψυκτρα και πλακετα...) 
Ναι, το ποδι με το κοψιμο στην ακρη του ειναι το Drain και ειναι αυτο που συνδεεται στον κομβο που ειναι και το L3. 
Ειδα κατι στην φωτο ομως που μαλλον πρεπει να διευκρινησεις αν ισχυει. 
Η κατω πλευρα του τυπωμενου μοιαζει να εχει "νερα" και πιθανως αυτο οφειλετε στο οτι δεν υπαρχει ομοιογενως καλυψη με χαλκο  :Exclamation:  
Αν ισχυει, ειναι...   :Shame on you:  

Η κατω πλευρα πρεπει να ειναι ΠΛΗΡΩΣ καλυπτομενη με χαλκο, ο οποιος μαλιστα ανα 1εκ (ή και λιγοτερο) καλο ειναι να ενωνεται με την πανω γειωση... Κανε δηλαδη τρυπες οπου ειναι γειωση πανω, περνα ενα κομμενο ακροδεκτη υλικου κι κολλατο πανω και κατω, ωστε να γειωθει και ο κατω χαλκος...

----------


## NUKE

Για τα πανω συμφωνουμε.

Ομως για το τελευταιο υπαρχει προβλημα.....

Λοιπον,εγω νομιζα οτι πρεπει να ειναι μονη πλακετα.Ομως δεν βρηκα και ετσι εβαλα μια διπλη και εφαγα την απο κατω.Επειδη μου βγηκε λαθος εφαγα την αποπανω και εκει κολλησα τα εξαρτηματα.

Βασικα δεν θα καταλαβες και πολλα ετσι οπως τα λεω.Το θεμα ομως ειναι τωρα τι να κανω?Να ξαναφτιαξω την πλακετα και να αφησω την μη οψη οπως ειναι??

----------


## RFΧpert

> Ομως για το τελευταιο υπαρχει προβλημα.....
> 
> Λοιπον,εγω νομιζα οτι πρεπει να ειναι μονη πλακετα.Ομως δεν βρηκα και ετσι εβαλα μια διπλη και εφαγα την απο κατω.Επειδη μου βγηκε λαθος εφαγα την αποπανω και εκει κολλησα τα εξαρτηματα.
> 
> Βασικα δεν θα καταλαβες και πολλα ετσι οπως τα λεω.Το θεμα ομως ειναι τωρα τι να κανω?Να ξαναφτιαξω την πλακετα και να αφησω την μη οψη οπως ειναι??



Μαλλον καταλαβα...   :Wink:  
Εγω παντως θα την ξαναεφτιαχνα στην θεση σου... Ειναι προτιμοτερο να φτιαξεις κατι απο αρχης παρα να ταλαιπωρηθεις χωρις νοημα...   :Wink:

----------


## NUKE

Το μονο που σκεφτομαι ειναι μηπως απο το κολλα-ξεκολλα παθει τιποτα το MRF....Μην κοπει και καμοια επαφη....Τεσπα,φευγω για Ανδρο,σε κανα 10ημερη θα δουμε τι θα γινει.ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ!

----------


## NUKE

Λοιπον,μετα απο αρκετο καιρο (λογω ταξιδιων) το δοκιμασα και τα προβληματα ειναι τα εξης:

Δεν εδειξε να ανεβαινουν τα watt πανω απο τα 15 w εκτος απο μια στιγμη που πηγε στα 50 αλλα εβγαλε καπνο η αντισταση μεσα στο πηνιο και υπηρχαν πολλα στασιμα.

Και το βασικο ειναι οτι η αντισταση που βρισκεται μεσα στο πηνιο αρχισε να βγαζει καπνους...Εχετε καμοια ιδεα??

----------


## NUKE

εχω προβλημα ρε παιδια.τι μπορει να φταιει που θερμαινεται τοσο πολυ αυτη η αντισταση?καμοια ιδεα?

----------


## jeik

ποσα  ωμ ειναι  η  αντισταση ? ειναι  στην  τροφοδοσια  του  συλλεκτη  ,ειναι  πανω  της  τυλιγμενο  το  πηνιο  ε ?
μαλλον  δεν  ειναι  κολημενο  σωστα  το  πηνιο  στα  ακρα  της  αντιστασης  και  τραβαει  ολο  το  ζορι  η  αντισταση  και  οχι  το  πηνιο  που  ειναι  το  λογικο . 
ελεγξε  τις  κολησεις  στο  συγκεκριμενο  σημειο , (αν  ολα  τα  υπολοιπα  με  το  τρανσιστορ  αναποδα  κλπ  ειναι  τελικα  σωστα ).
εβαλες  ψυκτρα  στο  τρανς ?

----------


## jeik

καθως  βλεπω  την  πλακετα  σου  κατι  δεν  μου  αρεσει  στο  συγκεκριμενο  σημειο (αντισταση,νησιδα,πηνιο).

----------

